# LED non-battery flickering light candle prototype



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I know there are many LED candle posts and threads. My take on the topic is a new twist (that I know of). I made my first prototype 12 Volt DC LED flickering candle. I have 59 more to make and they will be put out in groups of three or so in my graveyard. I have used about 50 little LED battery powered LED tea lights and the chore of putting them out and turning them on each night was a pain ITB. The new ones will be bigger pillars that will be powered by my light show, so they'll dim and flicker on and off as I want.

Here's a link to my first video of the first prototype-


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory (Oct 25, 2014)

You've been very busy goneferal. They look splendid !


----------



## mikkojay (Sep 15, 2014)

I like it! Has a convincing flicker.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Gotta love it! Nice work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

I started the same project last year... I made a couple dozen.... A couple more dozen coming this year too...


----------

